# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Απουσια απο το σπιτι

## kdionisios

Θα ηθελα να μαθω τι κανετε με τους πουπουλενιους φιλους σας και ειδικοτερα με ποιο απαιτητικα ειδη (αμαζονες, κοκατου, μακαο κ.τ.λ.), οταν πρεπει να λειψετε 2-3 ημερες απο το σπιτι ή και για διακοπες και δεν υπαρχει αλλος στο σπιτι να αναλαβει την φροντιδα καιτην  παρεα!

Δεν μιλαω για απουσια που γινεται συχνα.
Ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενο να χρειαστει να λειψει καποιος απο το σπιτι 2 με 3 φορες τον χρονο.

----------


## vas

αν το ταξίδι δεν είναι πολύ "επώδυνο" για το πτηνό μπορείς να το πάρεις μαζί σου.Αν πάλι αναγκαστείς να το αφήσεις σε κάποιον γνωστό σου φρόντισε το πουλί να έχει σχέσεις μαζί του αρκετό καιρό πριν του το αφήσεις για να μη βρεθεί ξαφνικά με ξένο άνθρωπο

----------

